# Have you built your own rod?



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Curious if it's worth the time and effort to try and build one of my own for a backup. Thoughts?


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

It's not that hard...the main thing is to get the right components for your build starting with the blank and go from there.....If you do it right it won't be your back up rod, the one your fishing with will be .....It kind of gives you a different way of thinking when you do catch a nice fish with the tackle that you made...I like wrapping my own lures too.......


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Thanks for the reply! Definitely interested in giving this a shot!


----------



## Instant Karma (Oct 9, 2007)

Its a fun hobby. You will end up with a better rod but don't think you are going to save any $$. Like most hobbies it costs $$.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I used to build rods until I realized that you can buy a real nice rod for less that the cost of components to build a nice rod. Hmm, does that make sense?


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

I have built about half a dozen. It is about as cost effective as tying your own flies. There are a lot of quality sticks out there that can be had for a fraction of what it would take to get serious into building. There are cheap alternatives to wrapping your own (cut v's in a box and put your thread in a coffee cup cheap) but the blank and guides cost about as much as a factory rod these days


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

I built a kick ass 6WT, it was awesome till it got snapped by a buddy.  There is no, no fault warranty on a self built rod. Some blank manufactures will no fault warranty the blank, but you'll have to get the rest, and rebuild it. 
It was worth it, I enjoyed it, but in the long run, I'll let the factory find the spine and stick on the guides. 
L8, Harry


----------



## Blueheron (Jan 19, 2009)

I made 5wt and 6 wt rods with TFO BVK blanks. I much prefer full wells grips to the thin handles most light rods come with, so I used the TFO component kit they sell for 8-10 wt rods. Had to build up the diameter of the butt section with tape but it glued up solid. It is a hobby; a nice way to spend time when you can't be on the water.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I have built at least a dozen fly rods and it is a cool feeling to build your own tackdriver, but with the cost of a lot of factory rods and the warranty that goes with them, you have to want to build one just to want to


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Go for it anything you can learn from an adventure is worth it. I built a rod back in 1969 just because I never did. Just got rid of it about 6 months ago it rotted away in the garage. Every time I walked by it I recalled building and catching tons of Mangrove snapper in Key west with it. When you build one you will never take a rod to a shop for a new eye or anything else. Same thing with reels one has a problem take it apart take pictures before disassembling so you can reassemble correctly and learn from each try.


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

I built a few as a young fella but I don't really enjoy it so I quite. I do like to tie my own flies. I did wind new guides on an old UL rod for a buddy about 5 years ago.


----------



## flyfishinghank (Feb 25, 2011)

I built a 7wt. several years ago. it was G. loomis blanks bought from Cabelas's and the grip kit with guides. the guides take a little practice, especially if you want some nice accents on your wraps. practice on any old rod first, cut the guides off and practice re-wrapping before starting your project. I've landed big norhern pike, big rainbows and a bunch of redfish, specks and a few small black drum. I want to build another one.


----------



## Mikes custom fly rods (Jul 29, 2013)

Built my first fly rod to go salmon fishing,the rod cost me less than a hundred dollars the reel a different story. But the feeling of catching that first fish on a rod I built was great have built a number of rods since.


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

*try it out for sure*

Try it out if you get stuck on something or dont want to buy the turner to dry it. For a fee there are bait shops in town that do help out. Steve at Dizzy Lizzy had some thread and was a great help building my two weight, and as other fluff chunkers mentioned earlier it was awesome to catch a fish on a rod I built even though it was just a bluegill. ENJOY and strip strip BOOM


----------



## Sotw (Sep 10, 2013)

Built a 3/4 weight on a St. Croix blank. Put a 18" thread mark on it for brown trout. It is my go to rod even over my sage.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

So I finally finished my first rod build:

10wt CTS Affinity X blank
Fuji SiC strippers
REC Recoil guides
REC reel seat

I was happy with the way it turned out, but I haven't landed a fish on it yet!


----------



## mccoyfish (Jun 16, 2013)

Nice Job!! I built 2 #3wt last year. Nothing like catching fish on a rod you built!!!


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Thanks! :thumbup:


----------

